# AFX Camaro Z28



## mattz281le (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a few camaro Z28's All are marked 1756-001 on the body mold.

I have one that does NOT have the #3 on the hood or the bowtie#3 on the doors. It also does not have the rear window support bars. It has clear glass rather than the tinted of my other cars of this style. 

The car doesnot tool like it has been cut or mdifies in anyway.

Is this a less common version? I would like to find a white with orange strip and no #3. I have the orange also with #3


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Z28*

Matt-

Looking closely at you pics... It appears that there are small marks in the body where the rear support bars were. You can see it best in the last of your pics. As for the #3s and the stripes- someone who knows what they are doing can remove some or all...

As for the glass- I have seen most with tint and a few with clear. My opinion is that someone took some time to work that car into a custom of sorts. 

-Marc


----------



## mattz281le (Jul 4, 2008)

I thought when I first got the car that the bars had been removed. looking under a magnifying glass I still cant tell for sure. I had expected to see at least small notches at the top or evidence the window glass had been removed, but there are no scratches and the frame has a perfect bead. The melt marks from the window to body are intact also And the 3 on the hood would be difficukt to remove without damaging the underlying blue stripe. I could see the side markings being removed.

Anyways its interesting and if someone did take the time they certainly didn't do a hack job and put considerable effort in.

-Matt


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*By the numbers...or lack of them*

The shown door has clearly been reworked. Note how it has a luster of it's own different than the patina on the rest of the car. Bowtie and Number three be gone with some minor elbow grease. The door was rubbed so that it wouldnt leave a ghost of the bowtie due to the difference in aging. 

Jail bar removal is very simple on the 'Maro. Back glass can be gently pried up and a protecto shim of tape or foil can be wedged in while you work. A few careful slices with a sharp blade, then couple passes with some 1200 or start at 600 if you botch the cuts. Finish it with compound. 

As for the missing hood deco, again they'll fly right off with a little spit and elbow grease. If ya dont wanna leave yer DNA then a little Megwiers #9 will zing it right off as well. 

For what's shown, 30 minutes tops if ya got all yer goodies ready and dont have to get up from the bench.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Picture #2 definately shows the evidence of bar removal on the lower edge of the rear backlight and the rest show the evidence of the #3 on the hood pretty well. The car does look very good this way though.
Rob


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's a Johnny Lightnin Special!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It's a Johnny Lightnin Special!


It most certainly is NOT a johnny lightning special. 
Matt, I had that car (i'm slotsrus67) and I got it in another lot awhile back, I thought it was odd without the number on it, but thats as far as my observations went. I didn't modify it, but I don't know if someone else did. But its definatley an aurora car.


----------



## mattz281le (Jul 4, 2008)

I like it. The car is a great runner. I had to put a bumper off a crushed post car.and detailed it up on a freshened chassis.

I never liked the 3 generally. I have a thing for realistic looking cars that also carries over to my diecast collection. I have always preferred matchbox to hotwheels.

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I think it looks better as it is. In fact, I may pick one up to do the same trick to it. That is unless you want to get rid of that one.  rr


----------



## mattz281le (Jul 4, 2008)

No No...Ill keep this one for now :thumbsup:


----------

